# Emersed Plant Tags



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

What is everyone using for plant markers? I am using the normal plastic spike type and writing on them with sharpie markers but they keep fading away. Is there a better way to do this?


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

Pencil lasts forever, and stands up very well to getting wet and sloshed around.

Edit: I mean standard graphite pencil. I've used colored pencils, but some last better than others.


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

Pencil works well, there are also underwater pens and markers if you are interested in something along those lines.


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

nilocg said:


> What is everyone using for plant markers? I am using the normal plastic spike type and writing on them with sharpie markers but they keep fading away. Is there a better way to do this?


I use sharpie and pencil, the pencil does seem to do a bit better from my experience.


----------

